# New guy here, just got a free Nissan motor, what do I have?!?!



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey guys, first off an introduction. My name is John and I'm in Nashville TN, well close enough to call it Nashville I'm a junior in college here at MTSU for any TN people. I work at a car audio/mobile video/security shop during the summer, and some while the school year is going on. Currently I drive a 95 Camaro Z/28, I put a brief description in the sig, and have done all the work to it. I even ported the heads myself. Anyhoo, on to the fun question!!

My buddy works at a mechanic shop, and was nice enough to give me a motor that caught my eye. On the valve cover it says "Nissan" and "Twin Cam". It is a four cylinder out of a 96 Altima. It's complete from injectors to water pump, and hasn't been sitting out long. It has a slightly blown headgasket, and the owner just replaced it for some reason. 

I have some questions about it, for the experts here Just exactly what do I have here?! One of my buddies says I can change the motor mounts around, and put it in a 240SX(what I REALLY want to do). I have some plans for it, if I can do that. There is a mitsubishi turbo sitting in the garage now(that I also got for free ) that will be going on this motor if I can get something worked out. I'll have a lot more questions, but this should start me off for now I'm off to work, and will check back in a few hours.

Thanks
John


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Hrm...not too sure on the motor, because I never paod much attention to what came in altimas, I suppose its probably a SR20.

The turbo on the other hand if it came out of an eclipse is either a 14b or a T25 depending on the year of the car it came out of. 

Good luck on your project and welcome to the board


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

u got a KA24de engine... 2.4 liter. and about the mitsu turbo... i really dont know what u can do with it, but then again... CUSTOMIZE it to work


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

good luck making the FWD tranny work on a RWD car. besides, the 240sx comes with the KA24DE in the 91+ models. just go with that, and dont bother with the Mitsu turbo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey guys, thanks for the welcome. The turbo is a 12b out of a starion. I can make it work

I just have the motor, no tranny. Is the motor the same as the one that came in the 240, just with diferent mounts? If it is that would make it a lot easier on me. My plan is to buy a 240 with a blown motor for cheap, and put this motor and my turbo on it. I'll get into more technical stuff later, but I'm trying to get the basics down now.

John


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It would be cheaper in the long run to just get another RWD KA42DE than to try and fix and mount the broken one.I also would get a more modern turbo than that because the time spent fabricating a custom manifold for that old turbo isn't worth it in my opinion.Yes, the Starion has about the same size engine (2.6 liter),but it's 15 yr old technology.Plus, the Starion (and Chrysler Conquest TSi which is the same car)wasn't much faster than a 240sx to begin with (15.5 in the 1/4 IIRC), so take from that what you want.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

Where are you? I live in Murfreesboro and go to mtsu. I can take a look at it for you, and I also know some great places in Nashville to go if you want to mod or just hang out. Let me know

-Kenny


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

I guess what I'm looking for is how much of a pain will it be to mount this motor in a 240. Like I said, I was under the impression(could be wrong) that I could simply swap mounts and go. I'm not looking to fabricate or rig anything. I'm also assuming that if I can swap mounts and bolt the motor in, a transmission in a 240 will bolt up as well. Basically I'm looking to take some stuff I have gotten for free or cheap and try a real low buck buildup. 

As far as the motor goes, all it needs is a new headgasket. It was using a little coolant and was running a little hot so the owners of the car just bought another motor. So replacing the headgasket is really a non issue, since the motor is already out anyway. 



B13speed said:


> *Where are you? I live in Murfreesboro and go to mtsu. I can take a look at it for you, and I also know some great places in Nashville to go if you want to mod or just hang out. Let me know
> 
> -Kenny *


I actually live in cool springs now but I'll be at MTSU taking MWF classes here in about three weeks(too soon!!). Do you ever go to the stones river show on fridays? I'll be there this friday, and perhaps SFX afterwords for a little while. Heck I may have even seen you before. I'll post a pic of my car when I get home.....

John


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

I didn't know about those shows becuase I've been staying at home for the last month. I drive a red sentra se-r classic. Its stock for now but I just got a JDM motor about a month ago. What time do the shows start. I'll try to bring a couple of my friends from Thrust Motorsports up there so we can talk cars.

pm me because usually we all go to Bellevue on Saturdays.

-Kenny


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

FWD engines and RWD engines are made a little differently. intake, exhuast, mounts, electronics, etc. id just find a used KA from a 240 and swap it.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah, don't bother with that engine


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Why would you want to mount that engine in a 240 when the a 240 already comes with the KA24 in it?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

He wants to buy a 240 with a blown motor to save money since he already has the KA.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *He wants to buy a 240 with a blown motor to save money since he already has the KA. *


Yup, what he said. Like I said, I'm trying to do this as cheap as possible. IE to take parts that I have for free or for little money, and buy a 240 with a blown motor(or with no motor) and put something together. 

John


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Correct me if i am wrong but I think that FWD cars come with whats called a short block and, RWD cars have whats called a long block. From what I was told about a swap I had wanted to do they are not interchangeable. But with enough money or time it could probably be done. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks alot! I just email unstable hybrids, I've been told they can tell me what I need to know and then some That or they may talk me into doing an SR20 swap


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah, I think the RWD engines sit vertically and FWD sits horizontally.


----------

